# General beekeeping > Scaling up and marketing >  I was thinking of buying an extractor?

## Greengage

And came across this,  Only in America.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gUjA0A1iK7I

----------


## gavin

Yup, impressive.  They'd have to add an agitation module for our main late season honey.

----------


## Feckless Drone

it does look the business! Wonder what the Th$%n£s catalogue price will be.

----------

